# Any businesses from Northern Pennsylvania?



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 18, 2007)

Are there anyone on this forums board from North, North Eastern Pennsylvania. Or even the poconos that is looking for a great photographer? If so are you looking for any help? Im interested if so! Please email Keith@frombeyondmedia.com.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

You mean as an assistant?


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 18, 2007)

yea.. percisely.


----------



## df3photo (Nov 5, 2007)

I am from Erie... but not looking for help at this time...


----------

